# which is your fav



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

which colour do you prefer i think i like the grey. 
little buggers are getting a feed well deserved feed it was postponed due to work commitments this evening. and boy they are growing fast heheh although the other lots are still little basted turkeys


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 18, 2008)

They are both good, just different. What type are they?


----------



## kakariki (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the blue! Gee, those pics bring back memories of the last clutch I handraised! (2 x Lutino, 1 x blue & 1 pale blue.) They look nice and chubby, you are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> They are both good, just different. What type are they?




indian ring necks, i am still waiting on the other batch to get feathers to hopefully have some sky blues in the mix. the parents they are light blue colour with a blotchy white look i like them


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

kakariki said:


> I like the blue! Gee, those pics bring back memories of the last clutch I handraised! (2 x Lutino, 1 x blue & 1 pale blue.) They look nice and chubby, you are doing a fantastic job!




lol yeah they are a hand full i have 9 all up at present, luckily work doesn't mind me bringing them in. yeah i hand reared a lutino a while ago but it was stolen off my verander.


----------



## CassM (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh they're soooo sweet, I like the green


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 18, 2008)

Dont you just love spring with all the little baby birds around. My finches have just started breeding and I hope I'll get some little ones soon. Congrats on the indian ringnecks.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 18, 2008)

They are the same colour to me.......i'm colour blind though


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 18, 2008)

they are both beautiful, I like the blue but the grey is also a beautiful baby, they fun of hand rearing(I love it) what do you think these guys are?
Im so lucky as the parents are both H/R and let me interact with the babies from day one(mind you im the only one they let near them hah)


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the Teal coloured bird, but I also like the Grey one. They both look great. Are they Indian ring knecks?


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> they are both beautiful, I like the blue but the grey is also a beautiful baby, they fun of hand rearing(I love it) what do you think these guys are?
> Im so lucky as the parents are both H/R and let me interact with the babies from day one(mind you im the only one they let near them hah)




yeah hand rearing is fun, couldnt tell you what they are. i can imagine they will turn out to be something very pretty. are they sun conures ?


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 18, 2008)

They are too hard to choose between. If I had to choose I would go the grey - there is just something about adult grey ringnecks that I like.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 18, 2008)

Tsubakai said:


> They are too hard to choose between. If I had to choose I would go the grey - there is just something about adult grey ringnecks that I like.




you are like me i just love the look of the adult grey cock birds.


----------



## xycom (Sep 18, 2008)

They're both cute....

Are they always a bir bity.

I had to rescue a yellow ringneck a while back which was eventually fostered out. I often wondered what they were worth, not that I would have sold it.

Per


----------



## froglet (Sep 19, 2008)

They are both very cute. but would have to go the grey ( i prefer cinnamons)
Do your guys tend to stay friendly into adulthood?
Got a customer who brings in her lutino hen which is a dream to handle-i always have to have a cuddle when it comes into the store


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 19, 2008)

The blue is amazing!!!


----------



## melgalea (Sep 19, 2008)

i love the blue, only cause my hubby has a blue one and he is amazing. ringnecks are gorgeous birds. 

Bundy_zigg... yours are sun conures. but only cause it says it on the photo. lol. otherwise i wouldnt hav known. hehe. 
mel


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 19, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> yeah hand rearing is fun, couldnt tell you what they are. i can imagine they will turn out to be something very pretty. are they sun conures ?


 
sure are, three of the little buggers and 2 Nandays( must admit that the Nandays are easier to H/R and seem to be more loving, My sunnie babies are full of attitude and personality though) they are alot bigger than that now. The dad is a split pied and has some nice colour on his wing and the last lot of babies only one had his colour.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2008)

zoocam said:


> i love the blue, only cause my hubby has a blue one and he is amazing. ringnecks are gorgeous birds.
> 
> Bundy_zigg... yours are sun conures. but only cause it says it on the photo. lol. otherwise i wouldnt hav known. hehe.
> mel



lol your right it does say on the photo. but yeah the blues are the coo, it will be interesting as to how they turn out. as long as they stay tame i am happy though i will have to rehome a few looks like a few freinds of mine are going to et a very very good bargin on hand reared blue indian ringnecks


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 19, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> sure are, three of the little buggers and 2 Nandays( must admit that the Nandays are easier to H/R and seem to be more loving, My sunnie babies are full of attitude and personality though) they are alot bigger than that now. The dad is a split pied and has some nice colour on his wing and the last lot of babies only one had his colour.




very cool, im still not all there with the bird mutation, like i know all of these indian ringnecks are split lacewings, and the grey can throw blues as well. and the parents of the grey through a pastel, but its sex linked or soemthign and only girl pastels are produced. lol to much for my strainged brain.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the greeney/blue...

Any updated pics?


----------



## Miss B (Sep 22, 2008)

I want one


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 22, 2008)

Miss B said:


> I want one




it'll be 500 bucks for you Ash .......mates rates..... :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the grey one better, but in saying that. I wouldn't complain about having either!  Very nice animals.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 22, 2008)

Bahaha funny ... not :evil:

I want a birdeeeeeeeeeeeeee........

Hey I though the blue ones were really cute but after looking at your piccies... that grey one is gorgeous!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 22, 2008)

heheh your house will be like mine in no time Ash, heheh do you want any of those caramel and white rats


----------



## Miss B (Sep 22, 2008)

Erm... argh... I have 3 dogs (five if you count the two Cavs), a cat, mice, rats, three pythons, and about 14 beardies (last time I did a head count, anyway :lol. Noooo moooore animaaaaals.

But them birdees are so damn cute :cry:


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 22, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Erm... argh... I have 3 dogs (five if you count the two Cavs), a cat, mice, rats, three pythons, and about 14 beardies (last time I did a head count, anyway :lol. Noooo moooore animaaaaals.
> 
> But them birdees are so damn cute :cry:




lol i wont list mine off, but you could certainly increase on that. heheheh a few birdies would be good, i'll convert you to birds soon enough. reptiles and birds are truly the best pets. though your pups are pretty cool, i will have to get a dog at soem stage.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmm yes you need a puppy for sure. Then bring it to work so I can have puppy cuddles.

So these birdees... what size cage/aviary do they need? :lol:


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 22, 2008)

Awesome grey.....looks spec 
allot more interesting than the norms


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 22, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Hmm yes you need a puppy for sure. Then bring it to work so I can have puppy cuddles.
> 
> So these birdees... what size cage/aviary do they need? :lol:



lol a big as you can give them, though if you just give them a bit of free range when you are home that would be cool to. i ahvnt decided on my design for the ones im keeping yet. i have a reasonable aviary that i need to pick up from the parentals place, but i want soemthign a bit different. but yeah heheh wait till teh a weaned and you can see if there is oen that strikes your fancy


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 23, 2008)

updated photos


----------



## Jewly (Sep 23, 2008)

They are all beautiful birds, but I prefer the green like my Timmy. Second would be blue, third yellow and fourth grey.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 23, 2008)

i want 1 i love both they are just gorgeous!


----------



## melgalea (Sep 23, 2008)

*Robbie The Blue Indian Ringneck.*

here are some photos of my hubby's blue ring neck

1st ... a photo the breeder took not long before we got him ...12 months ago
2nd... photo taken a year later
3rd... after he had a shower. 
4th... having a shower with my green alexandrine
5th....stealing dog food out of the dog bowl while i am getting the dogs dinner. lol. 

anyway, birds are wonderful animals, and full of character. i would recommend them to everyone. 
although, if your worried about snake bites....errr. don't get a bird, in my opionon, birds hurt 10 times as worse. the ring neck doesn't bite, but my alexandrine can take a finger off if she wanted too at the best of times. lol
cheers
mel.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 25, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> updated photos



Argh!! They're so fugly and cute!!


----------

